
Lilium’s successful test flight of the world’s first electric VTOL jet [video] - techlad84
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/20/watch-liliums-successful-test-flight-of-the-worlds-first-electric-vtol-jet/
======
nradov
It's technically not a "jet". They're using a large number of ducted fans for
propulsion.

------
matheweis
This reminds me (in a good way) of Paul Moller's SkyCar vaporware that I've
been tracking since seeing it on the cover of Popular Mechanics as a little
kid.

It's so cool to finally see something that is actually in the air... that 186
mile range sounds high for batteries, though. If they've really reached that,
I'm impressed!

------
tim333
I look forward to a Lilium button on the Uber app.

------
mcbutterbunz
Will this be autonomous? From the video, it looks like there is no one
piloting. IMO, autonomous flight will be the only thing that makes this
successful. Very cool nonetheless.

~~~
danderino
Theyre currently unmanned. Their plan according to the site is a manned flight
in 2019

------
boznz
Looks cool, Specs look awesome, but I can guarantee I could not afford one.

Make it autonomous and call Uber/Lyft

